# Canine First Aid Course - 24 September Hertfordshire



## Weimerlover (Jul 21, 2011)

I am organising a Canine First Aid Course at Great Hallingbury Village Hall, near Bishop's Stortford Hertfordshire. Saturday 24th September 2011. Morning course is nearly full now, just a few places left, but I have secured trainers and the hall for a further session in the afternoon. Please see attached for full course details. If you are interested please email me on [email protected]. Cost is £28, £10 deposit to secure place. Thank you. :thumbup1: Course is being run by Animal Aiders.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks great
I would definitely have come if I could have got it off of work
Please keep me updated of any more that you run


----------



## Weimerlover (Jul 21, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Looks great
> I would definitely have come if I could have got it off of work
> Please keep me updated of any more that you run


I probably wont organise another, only doing it as I wanted to attend one! lol! Have a look on Animal Aiders website they run courses all over, if you have enough people you can contact them and do what I have done, organise one in your area. Have had great feedback re the courses from others who have done them so hopefully it will be well worth it!


----------



## Weimerlover (Jul 21, 2011)

Just going to give this a little 'bump' in case anyone has missed and and would be interested. Want to try and 'wrap' this up soon, and get the times and slots organised. Thank you if you have sent in your deposit.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

oh i would have been interested and its so close to me, will have a look at my diary i think i have a show booked on that day tho


----------



## Weimerlover (Jul 21, 2011)

Chloef said:


> oh i would have been interested and its so close to me, will have a look at my diary i think i have a show booked on that day tho


Let me know if you can!


----------



## Weimerlover (Jul 21, 2011)

Just giving this another little 'bump'. Two sessions available on the same day, 10 -1 and 2 - 5. Contact if you require further details! 

Debbie


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

I am presently looking into gaining a Canine First Aid qualification and interested in your course. Is it accredited by any body such as DEFRA/RSPCA?

Thank you.


----------

